# Diesel Exaust Fluide



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

DEF not included by GM of Canada. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I wonder why Canada doesn't include it. Anybody know why?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

diesel said:


> I wonder why Canada doesn't include it. Anybody know why?


Maybe it's the price difference of the fluid. 

$6 can of plasidip here runs you $20 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

not free in canada


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> I wonder why Canada doesn't include it. Anybody know why?


I suspect that it's due to two things. 

One, GM of Canada Limited is often poor cousin to the mothership. The other is that the exclusion was done with Duramax in mind and not the handful of Cruze diesel sold north of 49. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I suspect that it's due to two things.
> 
> One, GM of Canada Limited is often poor cousin to the mothership. The other is that the exclusion was done with Duramax in mind and not the handful of Cruze diesel sold north of 49.
> 
> ...


Does that mean the the trucks that take DEF are included in the US?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> Does that mean the the trucks that take DEF are included in the US?


That I do not know. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank's guys!

Bad news..... Why ??

Someone from GM can answer this question??

Thank's!

Yan


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

superyan711 said:


> Thank's guys!
> 
> Bad news..... Why ??
> 
> ...


cuz its the policy.

gm canada isnt on here

itll cost you ~$40 a yr for the DEF, dont worry aboot it.


----------

